# Good OC?



## vtech (Jul 23, 2006)

I've read a couple of blogs about overclocking so i gave it a try and found that I'm running stable at 4.6ghz on 1.45v. I"m wondering if this is a good overclock for my chip and if i can do better. I have my HT Link speed at 2600mhz and NB at 2200, i heard they work best if you can get them as close as possible for best performance.

Rig-
990FX-UD3
FX-6350
Hyper 212evo 
2x4 (8gb) DDR3 Corsair Vengeance 1600mhz 9-9-9-24-1T (NB 2200mhz)

Now I'm just wondering what you guys think and if i could push it abit more to the 5gbz mark. 

Thanks in-advance


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

4.6GHz is a good speed and I would keep it like that.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Overclocking is an experiment, you keep going till you can't go no more i.e when you r system become unstable you go back to the previous stable setting. 4.6 is good.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

My only concern is the temps....which I don't see a screen shot of. And using that Hyper 212 Evo wont keep up for long extended periods of OC'ing. If you're going to keep the OC then I suggest a better air cooled cooler like the Noctua NH-D15 or NH-D14 or go with a AIO water cooler.


----------

